# thoughts on BULLINGER shepherds?



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys, considering a pup from Bullinger shepherds.. Anyone has any feed back.. either here or PM please.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

neupane00 said:


> Hey guys, considering a pup from Bullinger shepherds.. Anyone has any feed back.. either here or PM please.


So far I've only heard good things about them. Tracy is always very pleasant.


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

I sent you a PM. I'm over the moon with my Bullinger boy!


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update guys.. How does AKC registration work since the puppy would be coming from canada ? Also do i have to clear custom ? imported animal health check etc ?


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm not sure, as I am in Canada. I'm sure if you call her and ask (or send her an email) she would know. I'm sure she has shipped to the US many many times. My boy had a 4 hour flight, and did amazingly well.


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

pulled trigger on Bullinger female puppy.. cant wait till Mid - July


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

That's wonderful! Who are your pups parents? Post lots of pictures too!


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

father : Maffey vom Quartier Latin

mother: Qarma*vom Bullinger

what do you guy think ?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

crazyontrt said:


> I sent you a PM. I'm over the moon with my Bullinger boy!


Impressive dogs, please inform me; Those dogs look like show dogs, but I see many of their studs have achieved SchH3.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Maffey just went VA1 (Sieger) at the USCA Sieger show. I got to meet him. Nice open temperament, very clear headed. No dog aggression. Big male and his color in that photo is not altered.


----------

